
Impact of non-pharmaceutical interventions to reduce Covid-19 mortality - VieEnCode
https://www.imperial.ac.uk/mrc-global-infectious-disease-analysis/news--wuhan-coronavirus/
======
lozenge
This is the modelling informing the UK's policies. Apparently some assumptions
were revised during the weekend causing a pretty huge change in policy from
Boris' last speech on Thursday to today's on Monday.

All the models in table 4 show 10-20k+ less deaths if schools are closed, so
we'll hopefully find out soon why they haven't announced any school closures.
Not sure why table 3 says the opposite either.

